# Golf MK7



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What have they done!!

:doublesho










The Volkswagen Golf Mk7 will blast in later this year as a leaner, safer, more economical car packed with technology usually associated with luxury models.

The all-new hatch will be available with a wider range of powertrains than today's model, including a plug-in hybrid good for 243bhp and more than 50mpg, an electric model and a super-clean version fuelled by natural gas. The car is expected to be unveiled at the Paris show in September, before going on sale early next year.

See our artist's impression of the Volkswagen Golf Mk7

Mainstream models will be powered by a completely new family of downsized petrol engines (codenamed EA211) and super-frugal diesel units (EA288). The range-topping non-GTD 2.0 diesel is good for 181bhp and 280lb ft (there's also a twin-turbo 220bhp version on test for the GTD) and the most powerful 1.4-litre turbo petrol engine gets 138bhp and cylinder deactivation for increased economy. The larger petrol engines (EA888) will be sized at 1.8 and 2.0 litres.

The new Golf GTI - expected to be powered by a 260bhp 2.0-litre petrol engine - also promises to set new standards for hot hatches. Sporting the new VAQ electronically controlled front diff, it will, VW claims, delivers much "more agile steering behaviour" and a much greater sense of precision through the wheel. According to VW, a VAQ-equipped Golf has lapped the Nürburgring 8.0sec faster than prototypes with a conventional differential.

Next Volkswagen Golf's underpinnings revealed

All-wheel drive will be an option on the Golf's new MQB platform, as will an updated version of VW's Dynamic Chassis Control active dampers.

VW is promising to roll out a lightweight version of the Golf Mk7, with aluminium for the floor pressings, boot floor and windscreen base. Company sources would not say which models will get this alloy-steel hybrid structure, but it's thought that the EV and GTI are the leading candidates. Even in its standard form, the new Golf is as light as the Mk4 model from the late 1990s, even though it is much safer in a collision.

The Golf will be one of the first VW Group cars to be based on the radical new MQB platform and its standardised components. MQB can be stretched all the way from underpinning the Polo supermini to the executive-sized Passat. It comes with its own bespoke factory and production lines, which will be rolled out across the world.

Among the Golf's hi-tech options will be an 8in iPad-style dashboard touchscreen, adaptive cruise control, driver fatigue detection, 360deg parking sensors and Park Assist 2, a semi-autonomous system that can park the car in a tight supermarket-style space.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

That is horrible, it looks like some right fat sod has sat on the bonnet. In fact it looks like an old Fiat Stilo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Tht is pretty nasty. Just looks boring.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Where is the pictures from ?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Where are the pictures from ?


It's an "Autocar image" from last weeks mag


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It probably won't look too similar to that but will probably still be as dull as the previous 3 golfs.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> It's an "Autocar image" from last weeks mag


Ahhhh, so not even a VW picture, and just an artists impression, i will hold my judgement till i see a real picture of it :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

The headlights look quite mean and then the rest is just boring really.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The front looks more like a Fiat or Lancia than a vw.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Why would VW do anything more than tweak a formula that works incredibly successfully - I know I wouldn't

Like BMW with the 3 series its too important to risk anything dramatic with from a commercial point of view

Autocar artists impressions are usually pretty accurate so I'd be surprised if it did not look pretty close to that picture - looks good with the headlights / grille being a natural evolution of what has already appeared on other VW's in the last 18 months


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Those composite pictures are always a bit pants. Looks like the mk5 slept with the mk6.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest with you i really like the styling on this new VW mk7, i think it looks more slick looking than than the mk6, and having twin turbo gtd, it must have more power than the BMW 123 d.


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

I think it looks alright, it doesn't jump out at you but neither did the mk4, mk5 or mk6?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

should_do_more said:


> Those composite pictures are always a bit pants. Looks like the mk5 slept with the mk6.....


Nah... this is what a mk5 sleeping with a mk6 looks like:










I like the autocar impression... think it's a natural progression. I also think the GTi version would look better (as you'd imagine)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

pure junk,after my my mk 5 i wont buy another VW:wall:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont like it  I liked the lights off the MK6 so much better.. off topic but the MK6 Golf GTD is lovely! :argie:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope it doesn't look like the first picture, that's just ugly. There's been a variety of renderings done, some better than others. I just hope the new Golf is a bit more exciting to look at than the current one, the Golf R and GTI are alright but the standard golf is just too anonymous for me.

This rendering was done by Autocar last August, I think it looks pretty smart, still quite dull but no more so than an Astra or Focus.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like a Honda Civic


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Dont think its out til 2013?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> Nah... this is what a mk5 sleeping with a mk6 looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh my eyes!!!!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't like this at all, the MK6 is the best they have ever made the Golf so far - they got it spot on!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I don't like this at all, the *MK2* is the best they have ever made the Golf so far - they got it spot on!!!


EFA there :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> EFA there :thumb:


Tw*t!! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd sooner drive a ssanyong..... Or... A hearse.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I'd sooner drive a ssanyong..... Or... A hearse.


orrrr.....

A....

Datsun with a renault engine.. yasss GIRFUY


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> orrrr.....
> 
> A....
> 
> Datsun with a renault engine.. yasss GIRFUY


Or a bag of bolts held together by a bit of twine 

Mind you it does look better than your crapshed


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Or a bag of bolts held together by a bit of twine
> 
> Mind you it does look better than your crapshed


But just not quite as quick an agile as my shed


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> But just not quite as quick an agile as my shed


When was the last time your shed wasn't by the side of the road?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> When was the last time your shed wasn't by the side of the road?


hmmm... now you have a point there, actually not this year... kind of record i think :lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

should_do_more said:


> Those composite pictures are always a bit pants. Looks like the mk5 slept with the mk6.....


:lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldn't own a Mk6, I had the Gti as someone bumped my Edition30 Mk5 and the build quality of the Mk6 wasn't as good as the Mk5. In my opinion of course. 

I am looking at a Scirroco (sp) tomorrow right enough.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

So they reckon it'll be released late this year for the MK7, I hope not as I wish they would continue MK6 production for a while yet (it's only been 3yrs since MK6 started & the average for each MK is around 3-5yrs.)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret-new-cars/Search-Results/Spyshots/VW-Golf-2012-scooped/


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Mk7 battery powered coming to a showroom near you soooooooon


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Had it confirmed today that the mk6 is now on run-out, some customers now placing orders will end up getting mk7's - reckon on them hitting dealers in December. As 90% of Golfs are factory orders physical UK stock of mk6's is virtually nil


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Had it confirmed today that the mk6 is now on run-out, some customers now placing orders will end up getting mk7's - reckon on them hitting dealers in December. As 90% of Golfs are factory orders physical UK stock of mk6's is virtually nil


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:

So is it a case of if you want a MK6 Golf, order now more or less?

Do you work for VW?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Had it confirmed today that the mk6 is now on run-out, some customers now placing orders will end up getting mk7's - reckon on them hitting dealers in December. As 90% of Golfs are factory orders physical UK stock of mk6's is virtually nil


Interesting, I'm about to renew our terms with vw, which no doubt means they will get trimmed back..... I'll ask the question tomorrow


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

If this is true, I reckon they've cut short MK6 production way way too early - it's only been going around 3yrs.

Isn't the usual 'production life' of the Golf around 3-5yrs?

They've made a big big mistake in bringing in the MK7 already, the MK6 is & always was a good seller.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

When I ordered my last new car, mk6 GT140, I placed the order 10/10/10 & it was delivered 23/03/11.

Vw quote 20wks for factory orders


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

But it was of course worth the wait for the GT Jace?  

Do you still have it? What you reckon to the car overall?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Production of mk6 is still live but lead times for UK orders means that time is pretty much up, factory Summer shutdown will probably see production switched to mk7 to build per- launch stocks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Production of mk6 is still live but lead times for UK orders means that time is pretty much up, factory Summer shutdown will probably see production switched to mk7 to build per- launch stocks


Cheers for the info.

I'll be looking to order my MK6 in the next 2-3 months so that's good that production is still live.

Whoever is in charge at VW needs their head knocked off for bringing in the MK7 all too soon! :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Is it not worth waiting for the Mk7? Might have a few nice things which the Mk6 doesn't.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Is it not worth waiting for the Mk7? Might have a few nice things which the Mk6 doesn't.


At this moment in time I don't like the look of the MK7 - the MK6 is spot on (just perfect IMO) so I don't think it's worth waiting for, but like I say, that's just me!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've found the golf comes through a bit quicker now, my last one was 10 weeks, estates tend to be between 16-20 weeks the longest wait I've had was just over 6 months .... I'm sure the mk7 will be ok, the best quote I've had about the mk6 1.4 tsi was they wanted to crash it just for some excitement


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> The best quote I've had about the mk6 1.4 tsi was they wanted to crash it just for some excitement


 that's Fletch's (the Crash dummy) job!!! :lol: 

It's the 1.4 TSI I'm after or could be persuaded to go for the 1.6 so thanks for the lovely perception of the 1.4 TSI!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That comment came from a girl  she never thought she would see the day when she prayed for a diesel


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Typical....ladies eh?! 

A diesel is more likely to be crashed than a petrol, more 'ooomph' in it - a 1.4 turbocharged may be crashable yes, but not as crashable as a 2.0litre jobbie!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Feel like the MK6 hasn't even been out that long!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers for the info.
> 
> I'll be looking to order my MK6 in the next 2-3 months so that's good that production is still live.
> 
> Whoever is in charge at VW needs their head knocked off for bringing in the MK7 all too soon! :lol:


If you order a Mk6 in the next 2-3 months you'll have no chance of getting a factory order - you'll have to take your chances with whats in the supply chain.


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

gally said:


> Feel like the MK6 hasn't even been out that long!


The Mk6 was a stop-gap until the Mk7 came out. The Mk6 was basically a facelifted Mk5, rushed through as the Mk5 was expensive to build.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Roan said:


> The Mk6 was a stop-gap until the Mk7 came out. The Mk6 was basically a facelifted Mk5, rushed through as the Mk5 was expensive to build.


...and a pile in comparison to the MK5 on build quality.

Hopefully thr Mk7 will up their game again.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

gally said:


> Feel like the MK6 hasn't even been out that long!


My thoughts exactly!

I really wish they'd keep production going on the MK6 for another few years.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The mk6 build quality was poor in comparison to the mk6 - is it another questionable offering from VW - next we will find out it was made in brazil haha !


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers for the info.
> 
> I'll be looking to order my MK6 in the next 2-3 months so that's good that production is still live.
> 
> Whoever is in charge at VW needs their head knocked off for bringing in the MK7 all too soon! :lol:


they're moving to the Mk7 sooner as it is a new platform and a much more efficient build model saving somehting like 30% on build costs.

MkVII Volkswagen Golf, debuting in October 2012 at the Paris Motor Show

Three- and five-door hatchbacks on sale in Europe in December.
High-performance GTI and GTD follow in spring 2013.
Golf Variant (wagon) in July 2013.
Golf Plus MPV, spring 2014.
Touran MPV appears in June 2014.
Golf CC (like the Passat CC), 2015.
Golf Cabriolet, 2016.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buck said:


> they're moving to the Mk7 sooner as it is a new platform and a much more efficient build model saving somehting like 30% on build costs.


Does this mean your going to save 30% on the price too....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Does this mean your going to save 30% on the price too....


that'll be a definite NO but they have said that they should have keener pricing - after alll, the Golf price has increased to the point of stupidity!

Mine new was £26k - a recent top spec GTI was over £30k - mad!!


----------



## goonas (Aug 23, 2007)

Buck said:


> Mine new was £26k - a recent top spec GTI was over £30k - mad!!


All car prices are going crazy, look at the new Astra VXR as an example - by the time you add some options you are looking at a rrp of 30k. Top of the range Megane Hot Hatch is knocking to near 30k....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I know what you guys mean about car prices being crazy - I passed a Peugeot dealer the other week & even a dingy 61 plate 107 was near enough £9,000! :doublesho

I'll be going to my VW dealer this weekend to get a part exchange for my car & I'm gonna ask them about the MK7 even though I don't like it at the moment.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Buck said:


> that'll be a definite NO but they have said that they should have keener pricing - after alll, the Golf price has increased to the point of stupidity!
> 
> Mine new was £26k - a recent top spec GTI was over £30k - mad!!


Put yourself in VW shoes - you can reduce manufacturing costs on your new model, charge at least the same and fill every available build slot - would YOU reduce prices to increase demand that you cannot meet

When compared to other vehicles in the C segment the Golf is not that much more expensive


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Why does every golf need to get progressively more dull looking?

With every iteration, Kia, Ford, Vauxhall, Fiat, Alfa, and pretty much everyone else in the sector is making bolder, more stunning cars. Yet VW insist on going the opposite direction.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

TurnipLicker said:


> Why does every golf need to get progressively more dull looking?
> 
> Yet VW insist on going the opposite direction.


I think that's a little harsh, but of course that is just your opinion.

I don't think it is 'dull' looking the Golf, it's not exactly a sportscar so why would it stand out....it's only a family hatchback...nothing more, nothing less.

I do think the MK6 looks waaay better than the MK5 (even though it's basically a 'revamp'' if you like.) The MK5 front looks dated to me now & also the interior (especially the steering wheel) looks old aswell in comparison with the MK6.

I really think VW got it spot on overall with the MK6 (especially the interior which is chunky & classy looking.)


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Does this mean your going to save 30% on the price too....


Probably not but it'll mean one of two things for sure.
The savings will either be apparent in the quality of materials being even worse than the mk6 or so good that they are back on form, but have made economies with using shared parts from the passat, Jetta and Scirocco


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

TurnipLicker said:


> Why does every golf need to get progressively more dull looking?
> 
> With every iteration, Kia, Ford, Vauxhall, Fiat, Alfa, and pretty much everyone else in the sector is making bolder, more stunning cars. Yet VW insist on going the opposite direction.


Bugger - didn't mean to thank you :wall:

This is purely a matter of personal opinion - clearly many people don't agree with you judging by Golf sales. IMO the Mk.6 is the best looking Golf yet, what the Mk.7 looks like is yet to be seen.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like someone has shaved its eyebrows off.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

john2garden said:


> That is horrible, it looks like some right fat sod has sat on the bonnet. In fact it looks like an old Fiat Stilo


First thing that popped into my head was "that looks like an updated Stilo"


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the golf will sell regardless, it trades on its name and perceived quality. I don't think the base models are too expensive when I swapped from fords to vw's it was because the focus had reached silly levels, yes you could get discounts but the p11d value was silly. Have a look how much vauxhalls are, you would never pay list, however with a golf people are happy to pay it. 

Korean cars are getting much better looking but are still trailing on quality compared to vw's but they are almost there with fords. However they are getting very expensive now, skoda are the same now


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

New Golf spied

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/283675/vw_golf_gti_mkvii_spied.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another dull life less cars


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG this looks like a vauxhall.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Looks promising from this article on Car Magazine:-

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...s/Spyshots/VW-Golf-Mk7-2013-the-inside-story/

But I'll hold my judgement until I see the car launched officially.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Looks promising from this article on Car Magazine:-
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...s/Spyshots/VW-Golf-Mk7-2013-the-inside-story/
> 
> But I'll hold my judgement until I see the car launched officially.


Promising? More like least imaginative designers in the world next to the porsche 911


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have to be honest without actually opening the picture i almost thought it was a mk6 in that link...to be frank RP Porsche did a much better design process with the new 911, it is alright saying that the MQB platform will save X kgs good for fuel economy but these days people like tangible things they can actually see i severely doubt many will even see the platform...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like the current Polo shape (from the rear) of the new MK7. I don't dislike it, it just looks a little bigger & wider to me than the MK6.

The guy that posted on here a few weeks ago saying that production on the MK6 was more or less limited isn't quite correct - I spoke with my VW dealer just last Friday & he said there is no problem in ordering a factory build for a September delivery.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Prices go up on the 1st of June though  its good to see the petrol engine is far from dead and vw are taking weight loss seriously


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> *Prices go up on the 1st of June though*  its good to see the petrol engine is far from dead and vw are taking weight loss seriously


For the MK7 or do you mean in general i.e. the MK6 prices going up?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mk6, if your going to order one do it before the end of the month. I don't know by how much though, I found out through our lease company


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Mk6, if your going to order one do it before the end of the month. I don't know by how much though, I found out through our lease company


Gee, never knew that mate - I'll be ordering soon before the end of the month so it should be ok.

When you say order before the end of the month, you mean May right?

But is this true even though it's 'unconfirmed', certainly by VW?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

May should be ok, it June, the vw dealer I use didn't know anything about it ..... It will be the second one this year.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks alot like the last one from what I can see.
Which is still far from making something Id get a hard on over.Also judging by the number of Golfs you see modified Im lead to think they arent _that_ great from the factory.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If it's anything like the past 3 marques of the golf it will be dull, uninspiring to drive, handle poorly, be over priced and none too reliable.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Also judging by the number of Golfs you see modified Im lead to think they arent _that_ great from the factory.


That's all down to opinion - but to me VW have got the interior of the MK6 just right, it's classy, solid, chunky, modern, stylish & expenive looking.

Personally I really love the MK6 in general & at this moment in time I think they are stupid to bring out the MK7 next year....waaay too early!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> If it's anything like the past 3 marques of the golf it will be dull, uninspiring to drive, handle poorly, be over priced and none too reliable.


I wouldn't say the handling was poor on it, if anything I think from MK5 onwards it has improved.

One thing I will always say & agree with you on is as you say, it is overpriced - that really gets my goat as you can get another car with perhaps more kit in it for less dosh.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

True, big times, the handling from the golf mk4 is shocking, but the golf mk5 especially the gti and the mk6 is alot better car, more solid, classy and better built than the mk4's.

The only downside is, they are expensive for what they are, hold there value well.

For driver enjoyment, BMW'S are great as well.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I disagree about expensive, have you seen how much a focus or Astra is ? Spec wise the match has everything you would want compared to a focus zetec ... Do they even have cruise control yet ? Yes the golf maybe boring but it is well built and most people like them. Not everyone wants a BMW


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Spec wise the match has everything you would want compared to a focus zetec ... Do they even have cruise control yet ? Yes the golf maybe boring but it is well built and most people like them. Not everyone wants a BMW


I agree with this, I do think that the 'Match' is a fantastic spec & it has just about every feature you could want *all as standard!*

Cruise control, Bluetooth phone kit & a few other toys - just think how much these would be to add additionally to a Focus!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

bigmc said:


> If it's anything like the past 3 marques of the golf it will be dull, uninspiring to drive, handle poorly, be over priced and none too reliable.


Your opinion but not my experience :thumb: I've had 2 mk5's from new and the current mk6 has been rock solid reliable. Driven the latest Focus and Vauxhall's in my job and have to say the ride is nowhere near as good. I'd be amazed if the mk7 doesn't sell as well as previous versions and at the end of the day that is how it's success will be measured.

Also, the pictures of the mk7 on that car magazine site are rendered and not necessarily a reflection of how the final car will look.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had my Mk.6 1.4TSI Match for eighteen months now and can't fault it - I'll be changing in Sept/Oct Next year and apart from moving from manual to DSG (couldn't get a DSG in 2010) and two-zone climate control, I won't be changing anything else. The Match spec is an unbeatable deal, I just hope they do it with the Mk.7. The fact that the Match has now been listed since Sept 2010 is indicative of how successful this model is.

Astra, Focus, Megane, C4 etc. ... ... ... no thanks, give me a Golf every time.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I agree with this, I do think that the 'Match' is a fantastic spec & it has just about every feature you could want *all as standard!*
> 
> Cruise control, Bluetooth phone kit & a few other toys - just think how much these would be to add additionally to a Focus!


Bluetooth already standard, Cruise & Speed Limiter £200  So £2k less in total for the Focus Zetec if you're looking at list prices.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The focus will be at least 15% less than the list though and still drives better.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think anyone buying a car brand new needs their head looking at full stop. Can't think of many easier ways to throw money away!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

very dull when think of the cars coming out at the moment

just an example


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> I think anyone buying a car brand new needs their head looking at full stop. Can't think of many easier ways to throw money away!


Maybe, but some of the offers available would make you question why buy used, manufactures are offering contributions to finance and low rate finance too, I'm looking at a 500c and a 3 year old car goes for around 12k, a new one is £13800 they will give you up to £800 towards the deposit and finance is less 3% so really for 1k extra you could have a brand new car rather than a 3 year old one


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

What struck me was it one of the motorshows where the head of VW went and started measuring was it a kia i know it was korean!?

that really struck me...

the velostar is definitely and interesting car to me! love the slight AM one-77 look to it actually better than the one 77 itself IMHO.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I looked at an i30 when it was released in March, its a Golf beater in my opinion, the head of VW commented on the car too video below.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> I looked at an i30 when it was released in March, its a Golf beater in my opinion, the head of VW commented on the car too video below.
> 
> IAA 2011 Hyundai new generation i30 and Martin Winterkorn (Chairman of the Volkswagen AG) - YouTube


that is the video i was thinking about!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I'd be amazed if the mk7 doesn't sell as well as previous versions and at the end of the day that is how it's success will be measured.
> 
> Also, the pictures of the mk7 on that car magazine site are rendered and not necessarily a reflection of how the final car will look.


I agree with you about the possibility of the MK7 not selling as well as previous generations of the Golf, this will be a shocker to VW!

In my opinion they've brought out the MK7 far too soon, MK6 production has only been going for 3-3½ years & I think it has proved to be a good seller, maybe more so than the MK5? Obviously I gather the MK6 was cheaper to make/produce than other generations, so that's a saving for VW.

I don't dislike the MK7 at this time (going from the spy shots) but if they are wanting to introduce them initially with the GTI spec, then that's not really 'customer friendly' & may put people off as many might not want that high a spec/fast a car. :speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I agree with you about the possibility of the MK7 not selling as well as previous generations of the Golf, this will be a shocker to VW!
> 
> In my opinion they've brought out the MK7 far too soon, MK6 production has only been going for 3-3½ years & I think it has proved to be a good seller, maybe more so than the MK5? Obviously I gather the MK6 was cheaper to make/produce than other generations, so that's a saving for VW.
> 
> I don't dislike the MK7 at this time (going from the spy shots) but if they are wanting to introduce them initially with the GTI spec, then that's not really 'customer friendly' & may put people off as many might not want that high a spec/fast a car. :speechles


You may find the pics in the link earlier are the artists impression, GTIs have exhausts both sides , the price could yet be less than a MK6, I do like the MK6 though and would still order new


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> *You may find the pics in the link earlier are the artists impression, GTIs have exhausts both sides* , the price could yet be less than a MK6, I do like the MK6 though and would still order new


Very well, but I think from the artists pics we get a rough idea of what the GTI will turn out to look like & it's enough to get the gist of it.

I never thought that MK7 could be cheaper than the MK6 - but if I'm honest, I don't really think it will be much cheaper, it's a Dub at the end of the day who claim they have entered the 'premium' market, so no cheapo models.....but then again look at the new 'Up!' model - you can get them from around £8,000.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

But the Mk6 was only a face lift so VW could reduce build costs over the MKV, technically it is a 8 year old design.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> But the Mk6 was only a face lift so VW could reduce build costs over the MKV, technically it is a 8 year old design.


Absolutely, but my fear is that it could easily become 'dated' in terms of looks in comparison with the new one. 

I know it is a face lift of the previous one, but I do think they have this one spot on (MK6) & I like the rounded lights on the front & the cute looking front.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Had it confirmed today that the mk6 is now on run-out, some customers now placing orders will end up getting mk7's - reckon on them hitting dealers in December. As 90% of Golfs are factory orders physical UK stock of mk6's is virtually nil


Here's the scenario. I ordered my new Golf at the end of May, the dealer said that is fine bla bla, didn't mention nothing about the MK7 coming out soon or that production ofr MK7 will start soon.

It's a factory order too - my MK6 so should be around 11-12 weeks now until I get it.

So as far as I'm concerned I've ordered and am getting a MK6.

This is a bit puzzling???


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Spoke to my dealer yesterday - they're not expecting to see Mk.7s this year.

Jim - As a matter of interest did your dealer mention LED driving lights on yours, we were in Luxembourg/Germany/Belgium/France last month and I saw loads of Mk.6 Golfs with LED DRLs but have only seen them on the odd Cabrio over here, same went for Tiguans and other VWs.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's good to hear that MK6's aren't expected to be seen in showrooms this year......the later, the better as far as I'm concerned! 
At least you've had it confirmed if you like too from the dealer.

Rob, my dealer never mentioned LED driving lights on mine, it might be a 'mod' I make myself once I get the car if I don't like the standard ones. 

It's funny how they seem to feature heavily as you say on Tiguans etc over there but over here not so much.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was amazed at how many LED-DRL-equipped VWs I saw, it was hard to miss them. In fact I mad a point of checking some out in car-parks and also had a look at a VW dealership in Luxembourg, but unfortunately on a Sunday when it was closed.

Other than the obvious LHD, I couldn't see any other differences with the Mk.6 Golfs other than the "C" shaped LED-DRLs.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm loving the fronts of all the new VW's post 2009 - .

I'm not sure why VW are making the fronts all the same on most models, but they do look sleek & refined.

Even though I'm a Golf geek I still occasionally get the MK5 Polo mixed up with the MK6 Golf if I see one driving towards me.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I make the same mistake sometimes - the Mk.5 Polo is so far removed from the "A-Prefix" 1.1 Formel-E Polo I took delivery of in August 1983.

There's clearly an across-the-range identity these days from the lights, along the sides etc.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I may be wrong here but could this possibly be the new MK7 cabriolet?

At first glance & a careful study, it looks slightly different to the current Cabriolet that's not long been out - so I'm thinking this is what MK7 could look like?   

The bonnet area looks lower & wider.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I may be wrong here but could this possibly be the new MK7 cabriolet?


No,thats blazing squad stood near a minging car with a VW badge on the front.

Oh yeah and NASTY wheels.Do they think people want Halfords specials at VW nowadays?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's just a mk6 with xenons, the cabriolet doesn't usually come out for a good couple of years after a launch. The mk7 will be seen at the Paris motor show.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> No,thats blazing squad stood near a minging car with a VW badge on the front.
> 
> Oh yeah and NASTY wheels.Do they think people want Halfords specials at VW nowadays?


I've heard your there number one fan. Lol the car could be the new eos


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup - the Mk.6 Cabriolet has only recently launched. Those lights are far more commonly seen on Mainland-European Golfs - I saw heaps with LED driving lights last month in Luxembourg/Germany/Belgium/France.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I've heard you're their number one fan.


I am,your Mum comes to their gigs with me.

ps I sorted the spelling for you x


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

PugIain said:


> I am,your Mum comes to their gigs with me.
> 
> ps I sorted the spelling for you x


:lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I am,your Mum comes to their gigs with me.
> 
> ps I sorted the spelling for you x


Yeah she was on about how you screamed louder then all the teenaged girls and that you fitted right in with the shirt lifters there lol

Iain Iain Iain tut tut tut mum jokes so quickly?? at least iam not scared of driving in a bit of rain na na na naaa na  lol


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I may be wrong here but could this possibly be the new MK7 cabriolet?
> 
> At first glance & a careful study, it looks slightly different to the current Cabriolet that's not long been out - so I'm thinking this is what MK7 could look like?
> 
> The bonnet area looks lower & wider.


that looks weird....either that or the fella third from the left is:

a) standing 15 feet behind the car
b) small enough to fit in the glovebox


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

^^its a mk6


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

should_do_more said:


> that looks weird....either that or the fella third from the left is:
> 
> a) standing 15 feet behind the car
> b) small enough to fit in the glovebox


It's all a matter of perspective.

1st & 2nd left are standing on the ground beside the car door, 3rd/4th (3rd is taller than 4th) are sitting on the folded roof, 5th is standing beside the rear of the car leaning to his right, 6th is standing upright next to 5th.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I saw heaps with LED driving lights last month in Luxembourg/Germany/Belgium/France.


Driving lights or daylight running lights?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Driving lights or daylight running lights?


I didn't ask them - LED lights on all the time


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DRLs then. Would have been surprised if they had LED driving lights!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> DRLs then. Would have been surprised if they had LED driving lights!


only merc offer them at the moment :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That picture 'Hardmaster' posted there of the MK7, at this moment in time I gotta say I'm not a fan of it - it _may_ grow on me though.


----------

